# Coffee



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2014)

Continued from another thread:  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/monitoring-electricity-use.121772/



Grisu said:


> Someone likes his coffee strong.  May I ask what brand?


I like it strong, but not burnt, as is the current trend with the more expensive American coffee house coffees.  Take a strong 100% Arabaca coffee bean variety, and just medium roast it, which is what most of the better German coffees seem to be.  This 5 kg batch was Dallmayr Prodomo, nothing exotic, but sort of my standard daily go-to brand.

If you want strong, then the Italian coffees are king, IMO.  I like them but not for consuming at my usual 40 oz./day rate.  I like to make Italian expresso on the weekends, although I've been working thru a few cans of Dallmayr expresso, which has been very tasty, too!


----------



## ironpony (Apr 23, 2014)

I like the Italian, try adding a scoop to regular coffee, nice flavor not so strong.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 23, 2014)

I like a good tasting coffee, I drink it black, about 30-40 oz. a day. I've got a few brands and flavors I'm partial to, but unless it's burnt or flavored I find it to be like pizza and beer, even bad coffee is better than no coffee.

Anyone know of a decent low acid coffee? I've read that cold brewing really cuts the acid down, but it would change my whole morning routine and that's not really an option as I'm disturbingly set in my ways. (or so my gf says)

Any suggestions or anyone every try a "low acid" coffee?


----------



## DBNH22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Have you tried tea?  I could never stand the taste of coffee and the caffeine content wreaked havoc on my nervous system but I find that green and white tea are much better.  Plus there's been a bazillion studies on the inumerous health benefits of green tea.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Black coffee here. Strong & robust. I only do 2 cups a day, breakfast & lunch times. Very odd time a third at late meal time, depending on if a dessert is involved - at the risk of messing up my sleep.

Per the other thread, I find my Tassimo can make it better than I can - not sure exactly why, but some of it might be the freshness of it. I think it stays a lot fresher sealed in the pods right up until brewing than it does sitting in a bag or can on my counter either ground or whole. Seems that way anyway.

Don't do tea much at all - I find it messes with my sleep & stomach more than coffee does.

I also think I have had coffee that was bad enough that it was worse than none. It's gotta be hot, for starters.


----------



## AK13 (Apr 23, 2014)

whole milk, no sugar. One full pot a day minus the cup my wife drinks. So I think I drink 40 oz or so. More if I'm driving all day. 

8 o'clock is our budget grocery store coffee. I like to support local coffee roasters for our "good" coffee.  And I will drink ANY swill over no coffee. No coffee by 11am and the withdrawal symptoms are setting in.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 23, 2014)

Grocery store house brand in whatever coffee maker is on sale at Walmart when one craps out. Four cups a day, black.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Any suggestions or anyone every try a "low acid" coffee?


My wife really likes this one.  It's definitely not as good as their Prodomo, but it's not bad for a low-acid coffee:

http://www.dallmayr.com/coffee/our-range-by-method/for-filter-machines/prodomo-naturmild/

The best source for this that I know is German Deli (germandeli.com).  Don't buy this stuff from Amazon, unless you like paying double price.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2014)

Taking from the other thread where this all started, it's also worth noting the coffee maker, at least as important as the coffee.  Any maker that can hit 200F will do, and that doesn't need to be expensive, but thanks to lawyers and our litigious society... it has become so.  Go back 30 years, and a cheap Krups or Mr. Coffee could make an excellent cup of coffee.  However, most of the home-grade coffee maker manufacturers started dialing back their brew temps several years ago, to where it's impossible to get a good cup of coffee from most of them.

Enter the expensive European coffee makers, from countries where liability is much more limited.  Technivorm is a very popular brand among coffee snobs, and they do make a few models that they've UL listed for sale in the USA.

The other option is commercial coffee makers, many / most of which still brew at / above 200F.  Most of these are very large and very expensive, but knowing there was a market for a small commercial unit (which might also be used by coffee snobs in their homes), Bunn developed the A10.  It's a true commercial duty coffee maker, rated for 70 gal/day, in a compact counter-top package.  It's primary market is stores and small deli's, where they want to have coffee brewing all day, but you'll find lots of us with them in our homes.  Unfortunately, they're not cheap, but it will probably be the last coffee maker you ever buy (they'll last decades running 1 gallon per day).

Again, the only goal is the 200F brew temp, which shouldn't really require an expensive commercial unit, but since good old Mr.Coffee dialed back their brew temp...

The side bonus to having a commercial unit is it makes a full pot in roughly 2-1/2 minutes, and has a recovery time between pots of roughly the same, which is great when you have a large dinner party and folks want regular and decaf both brewed after dinner.


----------



## Owen1508 (Apr 23, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> , even bad coffee is better than no coffee..


+1

Two pots a day...like Bart whatever WalMart has on sale (prefer Chock full orMaxHouse/folgers).  1st 2 Cups with a dash of 1/2 &1/2 the rest black.  No sugar and NO flavors


----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I like a good tasting coffee, I drink it black, about 30-40 oz. a day. I've got a few brands and flavors I'm partial to, but unless it's burnt or flavored I find it to be like pizza and beer, even bad coffee is better than no coffee.
> 
> Anyone know of a decent low acid coffee? I've read that cold brewing really cuts the acid down, but it would change my whole morning routine and that's not really an option as I'm disturbingly set in my ways. (or so my gf says)
> 
> Any suggestions or anyone every try a "low acid" coffee?



We found Trader Joe's Sumatra to be lower acid, nicely roasted and a good brew.


----------



## bassJAM (Apr 23, 2014)

Joful said:


> Taking from the other thread where this all started, it's also worth noting the coffee maker, at least as important as the coffee.  Any maker that can hit 200F will do, and that doesn't need to be expensive, but thanks to lawyers and our litigious society... it has become so.  Go back 30 years, and a cheap Krups or Mr. Coffee could make an excellent cup of coffee.  However, most of the home-grade coffee maker manufacturers started dialing back their brew temps several years ago, to where it's impossible to get a good cup of coffee from most of them.
> 
> Enter the expensive European coffee makers, from countries where liability is much more limited.  Technivorm is a very popular brand among coffee snobs, and they do make a few models that they've UL listed for sale in the USA.
> 
> ...




I've noticed that even cheap coffee tastes better at work out of the old professional type brewer, than and figured it must be because of the temperature.

2 years ago I found a killer deal on a Breville coffee maker, and have fallen in love with it.  It's so nice with a push of the button to change the amount of coffee grounds and the brewing time.  I like mine strong and steeping for a long time and drink it black, while the fiance likes hers weak, little steep, and then adding cream and sugar.  So it's nice that it's easy enough for us to each make our own individual cups during the week, but can make a full carafe on the weekends if we're hanging around the house.

As for the coffee, I spent some time drinking the various Starbucks and Caribou Coffee brands, but have settled on Private Selection Kona whole bean.  It's just dark enough for me to brew it strong, but light enough that the fiance still enjoys it.

http://www.amazon.com/Breville-BDC600XL-YouBrew-Coffee-Maker/dp/B005I710MW


----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2014)

We are fortunate to be in coffee mecca. Starbucks, Stewart Bros., and others started here. We even have two local roasteries in our tiny local community.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 23, 2014)

just recently broke down and got a kuereg machine, have taken a liking to the green mountain dark magic and vermont blend, havent yet tried the nantucket.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 23, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I've noticed that even cheap coffee tastes better at work out of the old professional type brewer, than and figured it must be because of the temperature.
> 
> 2 years ago I found a killer deal on a Breville coffee maker, and have fallen in love with it.  It's so nice with a push of the button to change the amount of coffee grounds and the brewing time.  I like mine strong and steeping for a long time and drink it black, while the fiance likes hers weak, little steep, and then adding cream and sugar.  So it's nice that it's easy enough for us to each make our own individual cups during the week, but can make a full carafe on the weekends if we're hanging around the house.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm - very interesting unit there. Now you've got me thinking...


----------



## maple1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Quick 'simple' question - how many 'typical' cups of coffee should a pound of beans make?

Give or take, of course...


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 23, 2014)

We have this one, it was a wedding gift:






I've found that no matter what kind of beans we grind in it (ie: high dollar Starbucks beans vs. cheapo supermarket brand beans on sale), it makes a darn good cup of coffee, which leads me to conclude that brewing a good cup of coffee just requires freshly ground coffee.  We drink ours black, no sugar.  I'd love to find a local roaster I could buy beans in bulk from.  When I buy coffee on the road it's Wawa (the folks from PA, NJ, DE, MD, and VA will know what I mean) Dark Roast-$1.69 for a 24oz.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Quick 'simple' question - how many 'typical' cups of coffee should a pound of beans make?
> 
> Give or take, of course...


Depends on taste, grind, and seep time.  Less coffee requires more seep time, and usually results in a weaker, but typically more bitter brew.  More coffee = less seep time, and more strength without bitterness.  The best coffee makers rely on a fast seep time with 200F water and a relatively high amount of grounds, compared to what you'd use in a Krups.  A typical recommendation is 1 oz. grounds per 12 oz. water in a commercial machine, or 1 oz. grounds per 24 oz. in a (slower) home machine.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Huh - just measured the vertical space on my kitchen counter & get 16". That fancy Breville is a monster at 16-1/4".

Darn.

I did get a real nice recip saw for Christmas though...


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Huh - just measured the vertical space on my kitchen counter & get 16". That fancy Breville is a monster at 16-1/4".


That's how I ended up with the A10.  I originally set out to buy a Technivorm, but none would fit under my upper cabinets.  I'm happy with the way it worked out, though... too many complaints about poor build quality on the Technivorms.  Not so with Bunn.

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/drip/bunna10/willrev


----------



## bassJAM (Apr 24, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Huh - just measured the vertical space on my kitchen counter & get 16". That fancy Breville is a monster at 16-1/4".
> 
> Darn.
> 
> I did get a real nice recip saw for Christmas though...



Oh yeah, it is a monster.  My cabinets are 18" from the counter tops,but you also need clearance to put in beans and water so I'm stuck putting it right next to the sink where there aren't cabinets.


----------



## AK13 (Apr 24, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Quick 'simple' question - how many 'typical' cups of coffee should a pound of beans make?
> 
> Give or take, of course...



I recently measured and I get about 7-8 pots of coffee for every pound of beans. The pot says 12 cups on it. I usually fill to between the 10 and 12 cup mark. So I guess by those measurements it would be 70-96 cups per pound.


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2014)

The cup measure is ambiguous. Most do not mean an 8oz. cup. I find their "cup" varies between 4-6oz typically. That's a teacup and not typical for us. We drink coffee out of mugs which hold about 10oz. per "cup" of coffee.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 24, 2014)

I was just trying to do some quick $$/cup comparison between my Tassimo, and the 'old fashioned' way - something I'd never done before.

The stuff I'm using in that right now is costing about $22, for a box of 56 pods. So around 0.40/cup. Once in a while I can get it on sale for around $18-19, but I haven't caught that in a while. The last bag of beans I bought was around $8, for 400g (around 14 oz). It's a French roast that I like. Never really paid much attention to how many cups that was giving me. So right now I'd guess maybe 40? (For what should be close to an equivalent 8oz cup). So after all that, my Tassimo coffee works out to about double the cost per cup as using beans - using what I use in each case.

Kind of glad I measured my counter space at the last moment yesterday - I came very close to impulse buying one of those Brevilles. Very nice looking unit. I'm still trying to figure out how I'd fit one of those in our kitchen - and make peace with my wife. Who doesn't even drink the stuff....


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 24, 2014)

Do you folks use or recommend the paper filters or the reusable mesh types? I use the mesh. I drink a full 12 "cup" pot per day of folgers.


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2014)

maple1 said:


> I was just trying to do some quick $$/cup comparison between my Tassimo, and the 'old fashioned' way - something I'd never done before.
> 
> The stuff I'm using in that right now is costing about $22, for a box of 56 pods. So around 0.40/cup. Once in a while I can get it on sale for around $18-19, but I haven't caught that in a while. The last bag of beans I bought was around $8, for 400g (around 14 oz). It's a French roast that I like. Never really paid much attention to how many cups that was giving me. So right now I'd guess maybe 40? (For what should be close to an equivalent 8oz cup). So after all that, my Tassimo coffee works out to about double the cost per cup as using beans - using what I use in each case.



Sounds about right. The K-Cups look like they are about 56 cents a cup on Amazon. I am estimating we get about 48-50 mugs of coffee per pound. My wife buys locally roasted whole bean coffee that we mix with Trader Joe's Sumatra or Breakfast Blend for an average price of say $9/lb. She will only buy shade grown organic coffee. With premium coffee that works out to about 18 cents per cup. The coffee is brewed in a 1 liter Bodum press pot and then put in an insulated carafe that has been preheated with hot water. It is very full bodied, yet not acidic or harsh. Tastes great, though I now limit my consumption and mostly drink tea after finding out how much unfiltered coffee was spiking my cholesterol levels.


----------



## Owen1508 (Apr 24, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Do you folks use or recommend the paper filters or the reusable mesh types? I use the mesh. I drink a full 12 "cup" pot per day of folgers.


 I use the mesh also, with a 1 to 2 pot a day habit


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 24, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> I use the mesh also, with a 1 to 2 pot a day habit


 
I killed my first pot at around 10 am one day and I was going to be home working in the cold shop so I brewed another pot and drank it too. I had them both down before 1 pm but I didn't sleep until almost daylight the next day. The caffeine is an odd bird, I thought it would be out of my system after 8 hours. 2 pots of coffee sure does wonders for your regularity.


----------



## Owen1508 (Apr 24, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> 2 pots of coffee sure does wonders for your regularity.


LOL  I hear that....
I can drink 3-4 cups and go to bed an hour later.  Never really effected me that way.  Growing up in my house there way always a "pot on", it was all my Dad drank.  He must of hit 5-6 pots a day during the winter.  He'd buy the 33 --36 OZ cans by the case (six to a case) about 3-4 cases a month.


----------



## bassJAM (Apr 24, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Do you folks use or recommend the paper filters or the reusable mesh types? I use the mesh. I drink a full 12 "cup" pot per day of folgers.



I've tried the mesh with 2 different coffee makers I've owned, and always went back to paper.  The mesh always lets some solids through, and ruins that very last sip!


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 24, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I've tried the mesh with 2 different coffee makers I've owned, and always went back to paper.  The mesh always lets some solids through, and ruins that very last sip!


 
Oh yes, there is some mud on the bottom of the pot. I pitch that last 1/4 cup to avoid it.


----------



## Woodman37 (Apr 24, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> just recently broke down and got a kuereg machine, have taken a liking to the green mountain dark magic and vermont blend, havent yet tried the nantucket.


The Nantucket is very good. I recently tried the 8 o'clock Colombian and it is one of the best I've had for the keurig.


----------



## Jags (Apr 24, 2014)

Someday when I grow up I might learn to like the stuff.


----------



## jharkin (Apr 24, 2014)

This house runs on Dunkin's.  I take mine black with sugar... wife takes hers with half and half.  We both go through 2+ BIG mugs a day. My favorite mug is about pint sized.




Joful said:


> I like it strong, but not burnt, as is the current trend with the more expensive American coffee house coffees



Interesting, I never though about it but you are right. Just like micro brews are all obsessed with making the hoppiest most bitter IPA they can. I dont like either my beer or my coffee bitter  personally.

I take it then you are not a starbucks fan either.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 24, 2014)

Woodman37 said:


> The Nantucket is very good. I recently tried the 8 o'clock Colombian and it is one of the best I've had for the keurig.


 

have some of the regular 8 o clock , its pretty good also, I used to grind their beans and brew it before I got the k cup machine


----------



## billb3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I like a good tasting coffee, I drink it black, about 30-40 oz. a day. I've got a few brands and flavors I'm partial to, but unless it's burnt or flavored I find it to be like pizza and beer, even bad coffee is better than no coffee.
> 
> Anyone know of a decent low acid coffee? I've read that cold brewing really cuts the acid down, but it would change my whole morning routine and that's not really an option as I'm disturbingly set in my ways. (or so my gf says)
> 
> Any suggestions or anyone every try a "low acid" coffee?


a long ( dark roast) French/Italian is supposed to roast the acid right out, but at the expense of  losing the original earthy coffee flavor.
I prefer a light roast that preserves flavor and the caffeine content is supposed to be higher. Often called breakfast roast for the caffeine kick. I guess I prefer smooth acid to no acid taste. (also burnt beans, some people like that  )

Like a regular cup of coffee you can use any roast bean for espresso depending on your preference


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 24, 2014)

Better stock up.

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/04/23/higher-coffee-prices-could-give-consumers-a-jolt/


----------



## Ashful (Apr 24, 2014)

jharkin said:


> This house runs on Dunkin's... I take it then you are not a starbucks fan either.


Dunkin's is actually not bad coffee!  I used to drink two large every day, back in college.  It's not strong enough to put a smile on my face any more, but it's decent, straight, medium-roast coffee.

Starbucks... meh.  The sad thing is I think they're using some primo beans, but they roast the hell out of them, to where they just taste totally burnt.  It's their "signature flavor."  I don't mind a cup of that stuff once in the afternoon, but it would ruin my day if I drank it all day long.


BrotherBart said:


> Better stock up.
> 
> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/04/23/higher-coffee-prices-could-give-consumers-a-jolt/


I noticed prices definitely jumped up about a year ago.  I only order coffee maybe 3 - 4 times per year, but it's usually several kilograms of spendy stuff, when I do.  My usual order price probably jumped up 40% last year.


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 25, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Do you folks use or recommend the paper filters or the reusable mesh types? I use the mesh. I drink a full 12 "cup" pot per day of folgers.



Mine has a reusable mesh which I like for a variety of reasons.  First of all, not that they're terribly expensive, but that you don't have to buy them, or remember to buy them.  Second of all, I really think they improve flavor.  When I finish a cup of coffee made with the mesh filter I notice a kind of "sediment" in the bottom, which the mesh allows through but a paper filter would not.  I think these fine grounds make for a more full bodied and robust cup of coffee.  The mesh in mine appears to be a very fine brass wire.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 25, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> Mine has a reusable mesh which I like for a variety of reasons.  First of all, not that they're terribly expensive, but that you don't have to buy them, or remember to buy them.  Second of all, I really think they improve flavor.  When I finish a cup of coffee made with the mesh filter I notice a kind of "sediment" in the bottom, which the mesh allows through but a paper filter would not.  I think these fine grounds make for a more full bodied and robust cup of coffee.  The mesh in mine appears to be a very fine brass wire.


Like filtered beer, you take the good out with the bad. I just wondered what you coffee experts thought.


----------



## begreen (Apr 25, 2014)

A paper filter is effective at filtering out the terpenes, some essential oils in coffee. A mesh filter less so. That is why there is a taste difference. Unfortunately, some of those terpenes, like cafestol are not good for someone with a high cholesterol situation. It causes mine to spike badly so I now avoid unfiltered coffee, in spite of it tasting much better. My lucky wife gets to drink the Bodum coffee, I drink mostly tea these days, but still enjoy a good cup of coffee occasionally. 
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/06/070614162223.htm


----------



## Grisu (Apr 25, 2014)

begreen said:


> A paper filter is effective at filtering out the terpenes, some essential oils in coffee. A mesh filter less so. That is why there is a taste difference. Unfortunately, some of those terpenes, like cafestol are not good for someone with a high cholesterol situation. It causes mine to spike badly so I now avoid unfiltered coffee, in spite of it tasting much better. My lucky wife gets to drink the Bodum coffee, I drink mostly tea these days, but still enjoy a good cup of coffee occasionally.
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/06/070614162223.htm



Thanks. That may explain why my single cup coffee in the morning tastes different compared with the filtered one I make when we have company. I was always thinking I was off in the amount of coffee grounds I put in. Fortunately, I only drink one cup of coffee per day (my morning "wake-up drug"). Otherwise, it is tea for the rest of the day.


----------



## Grisu (Apr 25, 2014)

Joful said:


> Starbucks... meh.  The sad thing is I think they're using some primo beans, but they roast the hell out of them, to where they just taste totally burnt.  It's their "signature flavor."  I don't mind a cup of that stuff once in the afternoon, but it would ruin my day if I drank it all day long.



Bought once a bag of Starbuck French Roast. Probably the most disappointing coffee I had here. They have some kind of "signature collection". Found once two half pound bags of it on the closeout table, that was good stuff but too pricey at its normal price. We have plenty of small coffee roasters around here so I usually buy from them. With just on cup per day, 1 lb lasts me 6 to 8 weeks. For the rest of the day it is tea. I found it to keep me going better than coffee plus I like the taste better.



> I noticed prices definitely jumped up about a year ago.  I only order coffee maybe 3 - 4 times per year, but it's usually several kilograms of spendy stuff, when I do.  My usual order price probably jumped up 40% last year.



Since you buy German coffee part of that increase may be due to the 15% plus in the exchange rate. When I am at home, my Mom usually buys from Tchibo. They also have some good roasts.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 25, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Like filtered beer, you take the good out with the bad. I just wondered what you coffee experts thought.


No expert here, but I like both.  Like beer and women, variety is a wonderful thing.  My daily brew is with a paper filter (proprietary high-flow filters made by Bunn), but my weekend brew is with the expresso machine or Bodum press, both with a mesh screen.  You should use a coarser grind with most mesh filters, and most coffee makers will sell a special grind for french press, but normal grind works too (if you don't mind the sediment in the bottom of the pot).



begreen said:


> ... I now avoid unfiltered coffee, in spite of it tasting much better. My lucky wife gets to drink the Bodum coffee...


You can buy paper disc filters for your Bodum press, but I never thought they worked very well.  Most of the water ends up having to escape around the perimeter of the filter, rather than up thru the filter paper, due to it being rather restrictive.


----------



## AK13 (Apr 25, 2014)

The Aeropress is kind of a cool little french press unit that I use sometimes. Its great for making a super high octane blast of afternoon coffee when I don't want to brew a second pot. I don't think its exactly a substitute for espresso, but you can make a darn strong shot of coffee with it! Then just water down with hot water if you want to drink a full cup (like an americano).

http://www.amazon.com/Aeropress-Cof...8&qid=1398448990&sr=8-3&keywords=coffee+press


----------



## BEConklin (Apr 25, 2014)

Daily brew was Starbucks Morning Joe in a French press. I'm good for two cups with breakfast - black no sugar. Recently we tried Gevalia Dark Gold roast....excellent coffee!
I like strong bold coffee with no sour acidy flavor. This Gevalia is about as smooth as it gets IMHO.
It's a good thing we found it when we did....I can't find Morning Joe on the shelves anymore....tag says 'Discontinued'


----------



## Paul L (Apr 26, 2014)

Dana B said:


> Have you tried tea?


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 28, 2014)

Any of you coffee aficionados have tips for making campfire percolator coffee?  I'm headed up to the Kittattinnies this weekend with some friends and I'm bringing a percolator pot I picked up.  I've never used one before.  When you fill it with water I assume you only fill to just below the level of the basket right?  How long should the water actually boil for?  How much coffee per oz of water? (We all like it strong).


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.howtobrewcoffee.com/percolator.htm


----------



## Ashful (Apr 28, 2014)

Aside from some monster 60-cup banquet style brewers, I've never used a small percolator myself.  However, if you haven't already acquired the percolator, you might want to check out some of the portable (plastic) drip rigs, which work just like your drip coffee maker at home.  Just pour in boiling water.

Also, mom just gave me an all aluminum french press (versus the Bodum glass rigs), actually sold as a hot cocoa brewer, which looks like it might work for coffee.  I was planning to give it a try on our upcoming back yard camping.


----------



## Grisu (Apr 28, 2014)

Joful said:


> However, if you haven't already acquired the percolator, you might want to check out some of the portable (plastic) drip rigs, which work just like your drip coffee maker at home. Just pour in boiling water.



That's what we used back in the days I was camping with friends. http://www.cutleryandmore.com/rsvp/...cone-p131070?gclid=CM_B18itg74CFcyhOgod9lkARQ
Just needs a few filters and some coffee; a pot for making hot water and a thermos we had anyway. (That is actually still the way I make my coffee at home.)


----------



## firebroad (Apr 28, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> Any of you coffee aficionados have tips for making campfire percolator coffee?  I'm headed up to the Kittattinnies this weekend with some friends and I'm bringing a percolator pot I picked up.  I've never used one before.  When you fill it with water I assume you only fill to just below the level of the basket right?  How long should the water actually boil for?  How much coffee per oz of water? (We all like it strong).


Used those for years, up until about the mid 80's.
Yeah, the water level up to basket is fine--you measure out coffee just the same as any other method.  Coffee should be a bit coarser, but all purpose should work.  Let it perk away until it is the right color in the top glass knob, then pour.  (Once it gets boiling, move it to a cooler part of the fire rack, otherwise it will boil over and taste burnt.  Let it perk about once per second.  Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## firebroad (Apr 28, 2014)

Old timers used to boil coffee in a big pot without a basket, then let the grounds settle to the bottom.  Bet that put hair on your chest.


----------



## Mt Bob (Apr 28, 2014)

firebroad said:


> Used those for years, up until about the mid 80's.
> Yeah, the water level up to basket is fine--you measure out coffee just the same as any other method.  Coffee should be a bit coarser, but all purpose should work.  Let it perk away until it is the right color in the top glass knob, then pour.  (Once it gets boiling, move it to a cooler part of the fire rack, otherwise it will boil over and taste burnt.  Let it perk about once per second.  Shouldn't take too long.


 Stuck at home due to snowstorm,just made a pot,30 year old mr coffee,will not die.Hard to find coarse coffee for perking unless you grind your own.Have 2 perks for camping,started taking paper filters to put in bottom of basket,less grounds and less bitter.One tablespoon for 2 cups,do not perk too long,trial and error.Also some cheaper new perks only work well making a full pot.Pan and coffee=cowboy coffee,gotta like chewing your coffee!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 28, 2014)

firebroad said:


> Old timers used to boil coffee in a big pot without a basket, then let the grounds settle to the bottom.  Bet that put hair on your chest.


... and that was the women!


----------



## jharkin (Apr 28, 2014)

begreen said:


> http://www.howtobrewcoffee.com/percolator.htm



You know,  one of the things I remember most about early childhood is waking up to the chug chug chug sound of my parents Faberware electric percolator pot every morning   I dont think I ever drank perk coffee however.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 28, 2014)

jharkin said:


> You know,  one of the things I remember most about early childhood is waking up to the chug chug chug sound of my parents Faberware electric percolator pot every morning   I dont think I ever drank perk coffee however.


My mom still has one. Scared my wife when we went over for dinner (she's younger than I).

We often just bring fine ground coffee camping- mix with boiling water, let stand one minuite, stir again and most of the grounds settle. Filter the rest through your teeth/mustache.


----------



## firebroad (Apr 28, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> ... Filter the rest through your teeth/mustache.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 28, 2014)

jharkin said:


> You know,  one of the things I remember most about early childhood is waking up to the chug chug chug sound of my parents Faberware electric percolator pot every morning   I dont think I ever drank perk coffee however.


I was thinking the same thing, when this came up.  My parents had a Farberware perc until maybe 1985'ish.  I did try it, but I was too young to like it.


----------



## Grisu (Apr 29, 2014)

And if you are not into coffee but still have a coffeemaker standing around, an alternate use:

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/a...an-cooks-everything-in-a-coffee-maker/361351/


----------



## maple1 (May 2, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> Oh yeah, it is a monster.  My cabinets are 18" from the counter tops,but you also need clearance to put in beans and water so I'm stuck putting it right next to the sink where there aren't cabinets.


 
Could you by chance measure exactly how high it actually is - from the counter surface to the highest point? Specs say 16-1/4", which is exactly how much space I have. Just wondering how accurate their specs are. Someone a couple hours away from me is selling one.


----------



## yooperdave (May 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Better stock up.
> 
> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/04/23/higher-coffee-prices-could-give-consumers-a-jolt/




I've been drinking more coffee this past spring and I have been stocking up on it for awhile now.  That and incandescent light bulbs.


----------



## bassJAM (May 2, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Could you by chance measure exactly how high it actually is - from the counter surface to the highest point? Specs say 16-1/4", which is exactly how much space I have. Just wondering how accurate their specs are. Someone a couple hours away from me is selling one.



Mine is just a hair under 16-3/8"  If you really wanted to, you could probably take a sanding belt to the 4 feet on the bottom and shave enough off to make it fit.  They are about 1/4" tall.

Also, you'll need to load beans and water from the top.  So if it just barely fits under the counter, you'll have to slide it out every few days to add the water and beans.


----------



## maple1 (May 2, 2014)

OK, thanks. Sounds like it's back to the thinking board.


Hmm, need more coffee....


----------



## mass_burner (May 2, 2014)

begreen said:


> We found Trader Joe's Sumatra to be lower acid, nicely roasted and a good brew.



yes, I like that one.


----------



## Fi-Q (May 2, 2014)

When working on the road, my mornin fix is usually a Tall regular Tim Hortons. When at home, I usually making a allongé with the espresso machine  at home ( its a cheap  brand but for 50$ it is making a awesome espresso when using the right grain , I did have to machined a bushing to replace a busted plastic on) . I ger my coffe from a local roaster from swedishchef hometown. And I just bought a stainless double wall french press for the cabin. I am fed up with breaking the glass jar on the boddum, i have like 5 busted in the past decade.


----------



## midwestcoast (May 2, 2014)

I drink one large and strong cup a day (16oz?) and my wife never touches the stuff.  She bought me a drip machine with insulated carafe several years ago, but it was a hassle for just one cup.  I got a french press & sold the drip machine,
For backcountry camping I bought one of these years ago:  http://www.amazon.com/MSR-MugMateTM...d_sim_k_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1QAF8CM74JYREDA5H4FF
It worked well and is super light & easy. Tastes almost as good as my french press, but much less mess/fuss & since I'm lazy & usually rushed in the morning I started using it every day!
Now I use one more like this because no plastic:
http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Services-..._sbs_k_16?ie=UTF8&refRID=1D58Q0ZMJ2N95SX9R5A8
I definitely get some serious mud at the end of a cup, but using a burr grinder it's not that bad and 95% of the cup is grit free. I just toss the last couple sips.
Boil water. Put filter in cup & grounds in filter. Pour water through filter. Couple minutes later lift out filter & knock grounds into compost.  Done. almost no clean-up.
French Press now get use only when we have company.


----------



## Ashful (May 2, 2014)

maple1 said:


> OK, thanks. Sounds like it's back to the thinking board.
> 
> 
> Hmm, need more coffee....


Really?  The Bunn A10 measures only 14" and change, and usually receives better reviews.

CoffeeGeek.com overall user ratings:
- Bunn A10 = 9.05
- Breville BDC600XL = 7.40

Amazon.com ratings:
- Bunn A10 = 4.5 out of 5 stars
- Breville BDC600XL = 3.6 out of 5 stars

I didn't base my choice on overall user review ratings (note the CoffeeGeek rating is skewed by one guy who gave the Breville a zero), but the content of the reviews is (mostly) worth while.


----------



## webbie (May 3, 2014)

Those italian percolators on the gas stoves make some good brew and use 1/2 or less as much in grounds as the drip machine.

I like coffee which is brown - not black - in terms of roasting. That's usually Central or S. American. Whole Foods has some nice Mexican beans which fit my taste buds.

My current discovery with brewing is this. The medium to light grounds taste good made in the regular drip machine. The slightly darker beans taste much better in the percolator below. I usually don't like the darker beans, but the perc brings out the flavor.

That's my current story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## begreen (May 3, 2014)

We had a little perc like that in our room in some Italian hotels. It made a decent brew.


----------



## Fi-Q (May 3, 2014)

webbie said:


> Those italian percolators on the gas stoves make some good brew and use 1/2 or less as much in grounds as the drip machine.
> 
> I like coffee which is brown - not black - in terms of roasting. That's usually Central or S. American. Whole Foods has some nice Mexican beans which fit my taste buds.
> 
> ...



Is this a percolator or a italian stove top espresso maker ??


----------



## begreen (May 3, 2014)

It's a percolator.


----------



## webbie (May 3, 2014)

Fi-Q said:


> Is this a percolator or a italian stove top espresso maker ??



Some call it that......but it is available in many sizes. We have one that makes about a 10 oz. and one that makes a 12 oz.

With certain coffees, the output is amazingly good.


----------



## Fi-Q (May 3, 2014)

webbie said:


> Some call it that......but it is available in many sizes. We have one that makes about a 10 oz. and one that makes a 12 oz.
> 
> With certain coffees, the output is amazingly good.



I have one like that and it is making awesome coffee.

In mine, the hot water goes up thru the coffee pod but tays up there in another compartment. Dad have a old percolator where the wayer goes up, fall into the basket full of coffe and down the bottom where it then mix with water and goes up again! Maybe my dad didn't have the twist with it, but I do not have good souvenirs off the percolator coffe!


----------



## valley ranch (May 4, 2014)

You can't argue the taste of coffee. I prefer Armenian coffee. the coffee is ground to a flower consistency and brewed in a special pot. Very nice when you have the time. 

Most often we, at the upper ranch, use a pour through coffee maker. Here at the Nevada ranch we have a Cuisinart, still we grind the coffee very fine.

When we were in Australia it took over a week to find a cup of coffee, that was in Brisbane, at the site where the world fair had been held. People, knowing you're an American, would offer coffee and bring out a kind of instant. I'd tell them "That's not coffee!"  they'd say "Yes, it is." 

When I finally got a real cup of.............It was wonderful, the world looked better, there were birds in the trees. Sitting there by watching the Brisbane River roll by, very nice. when girl said "Yank, want another?" I said "Sure! an can you fill this thermos?"

Australia Zoo was great..........but there's nothing like a good cup a , when you're away from the states.

Richard


----------



## BrotherBart (May 4, 2014)

There is Kopi Luwak and then there is everything else.


----------



## valley ranch (May 4, 2014)

Hi Bart, What's a Kopi Luwak? I'm almost sure I want one!

Richard


----------



## smokedragon (May 4, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I find it to be like pizza and beer, even bad coffee is better than no coffee.


Amen to that......although some coffees are better than others.




Highbeam said:


> I use the mesh.


Me too.  I also use a percolator instead of an auto drip.  I just think the coffee comes out better.




Badfish740 said:


> I've found that no matter what kind of beans we grind in it (ie: high dollar Starbucks beans vs. cheapo supermarket brand beans on sale), it makes a darn good cup of coffee, which leads me to conclude that brewing a good cup of coffee just requires freshly ground coffee.


I used to argue with you, but now, I truly believe this to be the case.  

It is especially important for me as a little coarser ground helps out in my situation.


----------



## smokedragon (May 4, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> What's a Kopi Luwak


That's coffee that has been eaten by a Civet Cat and then the beans are collected "post digestion".  The cat supposedly only eats the best beans, and their digestive enzymes make the coffee considerably better than before..........It is expensive ($350 a pound), but I can't drink poop coffee.


----------



## begreen (May 4, 2014)

I can think of a lot of easier ways to roast coffee.


----------



## Fi-Q (May 5, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> That's coffee that has been eaten by a Civet Cat and then the beans are collected "post digestion".  The cat supposedly only eats the best beans, and their digestive enzymes make the coffee considerably better than before..........It is expensive ($350 a pound), but I can't drink poop coffee.


Me, honnestly if I would be offer a cup, at least I would try it . But I am to darn cheap to pay 350$/lbs for coffe, specially when this coffe , in fact is poop  !


----------



## maple1 (May 5, 2014)

Joful said:


> Really?  The Bunn A10 measures only 14" and change, and usually receives better reviews.
> 
> CoffeeGeek.com overall user ratings:
> - Bunn A10 = 9.05
> ...


 
From my perspective, I'm looking at these things beyond just making a good cup of coffee. IMO part of that equation is fresh ground. I've got a grinder, but I hate using it. PITA to clean up, kind messy. Another tool to drag out. Another thing for me is I'm the only coffee drinker here. So 95% of the time, it's a single cup brew. So having the grinding fresh & easy combined with easy & quality brewing has my interest - along with being able to do that for one cup or a pot for those very odd times there's company here to help me drink it.  I like the convenience & brew quality of the Tassimo - but don't like all the garbage it creates & pod cost.


----------



## valley ranch (May 5, 2014)

Greetings maple, These burr grinders we have must be taken apart to clean.  What I found works well is: Using the compressed air with a parts tip. I can spin the burr wheel with a paddle pop stick, you know from a popsicle, and blow till it's as clean as you would get it by taking it apart.

Richard


----------



## Ashful (May 5, 2014)

maple1 said:


> From my perspective, I'm looking at these things beyond just making a good cup of coffee. IMO part of that equation is fresh ground.


I was in your camp on this for many, many years.  Always ground my own, although I didn't have the $$ for a true burr grinder in those days.  In any case, pre-ground and vacuum packed coffee stays nice and fresh in the fridge for at least a week after opening, and I go thru a 500g pack in about that time, so I've gone back to buying ground the last few years.  The grind quality and consistency of a commercial grinder is far superior to the typical counter-top grinder.  I do believe my coffee is better, buying ground.

The down side to this is that once I open a pack, I want to use it all, before switching to something else.  When I ground my own, I didn't mind letting the beans sit, and would usually have 3 different types in open containers at any given time.


----------



## valley ranch (May 5, 2014)

Hi Joful, I da no. I've done it both ways. Beans stay fresh for a long time. except if kept in damp conditions in a poor container. We've purchased coffee in the old country, where it's shipped from place to place in burlap sacks, just like here, than poured into open wooden barrels. When you grind it, out comes the flavor and goodness. The finer it's ground the faster it goes off. 

I don't blame you for not wanting to grind each time.

When I was young I was fine grinding coffee to last for a while, father told me it would die fast. I wouldn't listen, I was too smart. Sure enough daddy was right again. It looses something every hour, yes, you can slow it down, but.....


----------



## Ashful (May 6, 2014)

Well, I'm not anti-grind your own, but I prefer European coffees, and traditionally, very few of them are available in whole bean.  You can find some of them in whole bean now, but still most euro roasters sell ground and vacuum packed, only.


----------



## maple1 (May 6, 2014)

Joful said:


> I was in your camp on this for many, many years.  Always ground my own, although I didn't have the $$ for a true burr grinder in those days.  In any case, pre-ground and vacuum packed coffee stays nice and fresh in the fridge for at least a week after opening, and I go thru a 500g pack in about that time, so I've gone back to buying ground the last few years.  The grind quality and consistency of a commercial grinder is far superior to the typical counter-top grinder.  I do believe my coffee is better, buying ground.
> 
> The down side to this is that once I open a pack, I want to use it all, before switching to something else.  When I ground my own, I didn't mind letting the beans sit, and would usually have 3 different types in open containers at any given time.


 
That's the catch-22 I'm in. Since I'm the only coffee drinker here 95% of the time, any time I buy ground coffee a lot of the good is gone out of it before I get to brewing it. There has even been a time or two that I threw the last half of a can in the compost. Before we got the Tassimo, I was taking to grinding a couple grinder loads while I was at it, and keeping the ground stuff in a sealed can in the fridge. That helped, but doing the grinding thing was still a pain & I still had to do it quite often if I wanted to keep the stuff in the fridge fresh.

Maybe I just have to up my consumption by a factor of 2 or 3.


----------



## begreen (May 6, 2014)

My wife is a serious coffee drinker and fresh grinds at least once daily, sometimes more. We've been using the same Melitta burr grinder for 27 years now and have only replaced the stones once. I have no idea if the new ones are as good, but that little machine never ceases to impress me.


----------



## valley ranch (May 6, 2014)

Tell you what: We get whole beans from Costco, Not cheap but nothing fancy, it's good. The roast is a big proof of the flavor, the French burn their bean according to the taste of some, others like it. Some I know buy flavored beans, I don't mind that, what I do like is good beans that are well roasted. You can eat a bean and tell, don't you think? 
I've just gone three days of drinking tea, I try to like tea sometimes, but after having this talk with you guys I'm gone make a Surgamon [ Coffee Pot ] full, making sure there is exactly enough perfectly ground coffee for the amount of water. My mouth is watering for great cup or two.

Richard


----------



## bassJAM (May 26, 2014)

For those that were interested in the Breville coffee maker I linked a while back, Woot has refurbed models on sale today only for $140 plus $5 shipping.  Sale ends whenever they sell out for at like 1 in the morning, whichever comes first.

http://home.woot.com/offers/breville-youbrew-coffee-maker-11?ref=cnt_dly_img


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2014)

This article was in Sunday's paper. Coffee is going to cost more soon. A lot more if this roya rust keeps spreading. Seattle as a coffee town will feel it.
http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2023690978_coffeerustxml.html


----------



## BrotherBart (May 26, 2014)

Yeah that is what I was talking about back in post #37. It ain't gonna be pretty.


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2014)

The drought in Brazil mentioned in that article is compounding the issue. Now this fungus attack in Costa Rica is spreading through Central America. Combined they are setting us up for some pricey joe.


----------



## Badfish740 (May 26, 2014)

begreen said:


> The drought in Brazil mentioned in that article is compounding the issue. Now this fungus attack in Costa Rica is spreading through Central America. Combined they are setting us up for some pricey joe.



My local supermarket chain used to offer their own store brand of coffee beans but no more.  They were the cheapest so we always went with them, but my wife was in the store the other day and couldn't find them.  One of the stockers said that they just decided the margins were too thin and decided to stop carrying their own brand...  Been buying Eight O' Clock beans lately.


----------

